# impeller speed increase?



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

The 306 cc engine on my model 1124 (924122) has plenty enough torque that, when I don't need to throw far, I do my blowing at around 2200 rpm. Yet, even at 3600 it doesn't throw wet or compacted snow as far as other machines.
A close inspection of the impeller shows the usual 1/2" to 3/4" gap between the blades and the housing. I know this could be improved, but, I wonder if the 12" impeller diameter is the more limiting factor (compared to 14")? 
Is there an oversize pulley I could adapt to increase the impeller speed? Is that a good idea? Any suggestions or experience appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

All of the above will help. Closing that gap makes the impeller more efficient as well as a tad wider. A wider impeller spinning at the same speed as a smaller impeller will have a higher tip speed. Going to a larger pulley for the augers will increase that speed even more.

The other thing to do is make sure the inside of your chute is nice and clean and smooth. Rough rust will slow snow down and limit your distance. It will also cause snow to stick which will cause more snow to stick to that snow and so on.

You can also use a non stick cooking spray or furniture polish type product to your chute to make it even more slippery.

Lastly, snowblowers like to have deep snow. The closer to a full bucket you have the farther it will throw it.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Shryp, Would you have parts #'s or sources for the pulley? An informal (quick) search returned zero results.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

melson said:


> The 306 cc engine on my model 1124 (924122) has plenty enough torque that, when I don't need to throw far, I do my blowing at around 2200 rpm. Yet, even at 3600 it doesn't throw wet or compacted snow as far as other machines.
> A close inspection of the impeller shows the usual 1/2" to 3/4" gap between the blades and the housing. I know this could be improved, but, I wonder if the 12" impeller diameter is the more limiting factor (compared to 14")?
> Is there an oversize pulley I could adapt to increase the impeller speed? Is that a good idea? Any suggestions or experience appreciated. Thanks.


Consider adding a simple impeller kit that closes the gap between the impeller and housing. Impeller kits are simply rubber strips screwed (i.e., nut and bolt) to ends of the impeller. These wipe on the inside surface of housing and take a average machine and make it throw 50 to 100% further. It also virtually eliminate wet snowfalls from plugging up the blower. 

I read somewhere that old Simplicity snow blowers had the rubber wipers that tightened up the gap between the impeller and housing. 

Search this forum and the internet for make your own and DIY kits available from companies like snowblowerkit.com.

Bill


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Prof.. that link didn't work for me. However, I followed a different link to a some site in Canada. I'm not sure which kit will fit the 4 bladed 12" impeller on mine.
By the way, a tip of the hat to Shryp who reminded me about using the spray wax. I totally forgot that trick, and applied it as soon as I read his post. Here in New England, we need all the help we can get this year; MoNa is kicking butt.
Still looking for some help with where to source an over-sized pulley.
Thanks all.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

melson said:


> Thanks Prof.. that link didn't work for me. However, I followed a different link to a some site in Canada. I'm not sure which kit will fit the 4 bladed 12" impeller on mine.
> By the way, a tip of the hat to Shryp who reminded me about using the spray wax. I totally forgot that trick, and applied it as soon as I read his post. Here in New England, we need all the help we can get this year; MoNa is kicking butt.
> Still looking for some help with where to source an over-sized pulley.
> Thanks all.


No wonder the link didn't work, it was incorrect. It should read snowblowerImpellerKit.com

Also consider using Fluid Film spray that is a lanolin based lubricant used on many farm implements and others. Picture Pam on steroids. It stays wet. Spray the inside of the housing, the impeller, auger and every thing else that could rust. Snow won't stick to it. O'reillys carries it in a 12 oz. spray cans for $10 to $12 a aerosol can. Salt truck maintenance department use it to protect the chains on the units. Some guys even spray their leather work boots to soften them up and protect them. But, you cannot use it for cooking. 

I bought one can, tried it and went back the last two they had on the shelf. I am going to coat all my garden tools, hedge trimmers and the like. It stops rust in its tracks.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

melson said:


> The 306 cc engine on my model 1124 (924122) has plenty enough torque that, when I don't need to throw far, I do my blowing at around 2200 rpm. Yet, even at 3600 it doesn't throw wet or compacted snow as far as other machines.
> A close inspection of the impeller shows the usual 1/2" to 3/4" gap between the blades and the housing. I know this could be improved, but, I wonder if the 12" impeller diameter is the more limiting factor (compared to 14")?
> Is there an oversize pulley I could adapt to increase the impeller speed? Is that a good idea? Any suggestions or experience appreciated. Thanks.


The Platinum SHO models use a larger engine pulley (twin) and longer belts to drive the impeller faster. The 24 SHO uses a 306cc engine so it should work for you if they fit. I think I can find the part numbers if you need them.

The regular Platinum spins the impeller at 1010 rpm while the SHO spins it at 1083 rpm. The 14" impeller tip speed is 61.7 ft/sec on regular Platinum and 66.2 ft/sec on the SHO models. Pulleys and belts can be obtained from Ariens but I don't know if they will fit your model.

To increase the impeller speed using the impeller shaft pulley, you would need a smaller pulley and shorter belt(s).

My impeller is 3 bladed and the blades are curved into a cup shape. That would likely stiffen the rubber tips so you may not be able to run them tight as on a flat bladed impeller. Not something that I have tried though.

Good luck.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

melson said:


> The 306 cc engine on my model 1124 (924122) has plenty enough torque that, when I don't need to throw far, I do my blowing at around 2200 rpm. Yet, even at 3600 it doesn't throw wet or compacted snow as far as other machines.
> A close inspection of the impeller shows the usual 1/2" to 3/4" gap between the blades and the housing. I know this could be improved, but, I wonder if the 12" impeller diameter is the more limiting factor (compared to 14")?
> Is there an oversize pulley I could adapt to increase the impeller speed? Is that a good idea? Any suggestions or experience appreciated. Thanks.


 Greetings, before contemplating changing pulley sizes, please consider the simplest and cheapest mod with the impeller kit.
SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT
You will see they have a kit for every model and impeller numbers.

Though some here buy baling belt and build their own kit.
Everyone who installed those kits are glad they did and then you may be satisfied with the performance of your snow blower and not playing with pulley size and belts. Just saying.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Great ideas and info from all. I will do the impeller kit, and am going to look into the pulleys that Town mentioned. And the Fluid Film sounds like a great idea too.
I'm on it! Thanks1


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Town said:


> To increase the impeller speed using the impeller shaft pulley, you would need a smaller pulley and shorter belt(s).


 Changing the engine pulley to a larger diameter and longer belt would probably be cheaper and easier, but either way will work.

Pulley size and RPM


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

melson said:


> Great ideas and info from all. I will do the impeller kit, and am going to look into the pulleys that Town mentioned. And the Fluid Film sounds like a great idea too.
> I'm on it! Thanks1


The impeller kit will accomplish quite a bit and improve snow throwing plus virtually eliminate wet snow plugging the chute and impeller.

*Basics of Installing an Impeller Kit on a 2 Stage:* 
Take the chute off, fit the rubber to the impeller.
Drill two holes with a unibit and bolt in the impeller kit rubber and washers.
Lube the housing with Fluid Film or silicone to permit hand rotation of the impeller.
Don't worry about each piece of rubber being exactly the same in terms of how tightly it fits. Once you run the snowblower it will quickly wear down the excess rubber so you have good even seal on each impeller.
Re-install the chute 

Bill


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Grunt, thank you for that interesting and useful pulley size link.
And Prof, thanks for those tasty tips on the kit install. 

FYI to all: I ordered the "kit", and will get the Fluid Film, which I believe would be most useful for my aged John Deere TRS21 single stage - that thing just refuses to die, no matter how badly I mistreat it - 4th set of paddles, 2nd scrapper bar.

I'm especially interested to find the correct pulley and belts to increase the speed. Thanks much to Town for helping with that. 

Again, thanks to all for the suggestions and ideas.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Update, 02/28/15: From the comments and recommendations of this forum I decided to try the impeller kit, something I have deferred in the past. 
This simple mod has significantly improved throw distance beyond expectations. While I figured it would help in slushy conditions I was surprised to see improvement even in moderately packed, light weight snow. At 1900 rpm -just above idle- it now throws about 12 feet up and equal distance out, or about 1/3 farther than prior to the mod. 
Thanks to everyone's advice I no longer feel an increase in impeller speed is necessary.
Thanks all.


----------

